# My Ash Cat has gone to the rainbow bridge



## LadyDayne (Aug 21, 2013)

Feel no more pain my sweet baby, I tried so hard to save your life. I'm so sorry.


----------



## pkbshrew (Feb 13, 2013)

I'm so sorry that you have lost ash Cat (((((((((((((((((((((((HUGS))))))))))))))))))


----------



## NOLAKitties (May 30, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. *hugs*


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

Sorry about you fur baby, Ash. I am sure he knew how much you loved him.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm so sorry about your furbaby! I hope you are secure in the knowledge that you loved her unconditionally, as she did you!


----------



## emilyatl (Sep 9, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss! (((Hugs)))


----------



## Yuki'sMum (Dec 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry ((((hugs))))


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kittiesmom (Aug 27, 2013)

:heart Such a hard and sad time for you. I send all my prayers and hugs to you. Run free and happy little one. :heart


----------



## queen34 (Aug 30, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

RIP Ash Cat. My sympathies for you.


----------



## queen34 (Aug 30, 2013)

So sorry to hear about your loss. You said it already-No more pain.


----------



## marie5890 (May 18, 2011)

Hugs to you. RIP Ash. 

It hurts, we understand


----------



## LadyDayne (Aug 21, 2013)

Thank you all so much, it's been really hard. He was only just barely 5 years old and just barely started showing signs of sickness in April, diagnosed with anemia with no known cause, and it only took 6 months to take him from us, even with hundreds of dollars of medications every month and endless testing and procedures... at least he is at peace now, my poor baby.


----------

